# Summering outdoors



## etex (Jun 12, 2010)

This year I put a dozen orchids,mostly catts, ouitdoors for the summer.They are hanging in the shade of 2 oaks and a hickory tree that are growing close together. They get dappled light. I water every morning,except the day we got 8 inches of rain. Temps are in the mid 90's now. Can orchids tolerate when the temps go over 100 if they are in the shade and watered every morning, or should I bring them back in when temp gets that high? 2 of the outdoor catts are on mounts.
Also, noticed a few ants on one of the trees yesterday,and a fire ant colony at the base of this tree, which I then treated with fire ant granules. Will watch that! Am wondering what to use/do when it is time to bring plants back so I don't bring pests inside the house. Any tips?
Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Candace (Jun 12, 2010)

Most catts can handle those temps. Watch out for sunburn and dessication. You'll need to do some preventative spraying at the end of the season to make sure you don't have any hitch hikers coming back in with them. Since it sounds like you've got a smaller collection, there are some ready made sprays on the market made by Bayer that will do the trick. I need bigger guns for my g.h.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm not sure exactly where you're at, but a balcony with afternoon shade worked great for me all summer in College Station TX for Catt types, Phals, and a Dend. I'm in OK now, so things are just getting into the 90's now, but I don't worry about it as long as I've picked the right light level for the plants. I have everything outside in S/H or mounted. The S/H stuff doesn't often need water if the rain tops it off now and again, but I water the mounted plants every morning unless it rains. It's the first summer for them outdoors (Brassavola & Rhynchovola hybrids mounted with No moss, and a Blc. with moss), and so far so good! You may burn a few things getting the hang of it, but I found the few I was careless with and torched were worth the huge boost in growth for the ones I didn't burn! Overall, the experiment was a huge success, so this is my 3rd or 4th summer with the warm growers outside.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 12, 2010)

To add to the other excellent comments, I'd watch out for seasonal changes too - especially the changing position of the sun. A plant that is doing well at a particular position in July might be cooking in the same place come August or September. You've really got to monitor them carefully.

Also, while growing in north Florida I noticed that plants tended to burn much quicker in the August sun than the June sun even though the latter is stronger. I think the issue was heat stress - the combination of higher ambient temperatures and intense summer sunshine can be a killer and it can take just a day or two for disaster - so beware! I can't imagine the surface temperature of a leaf in full afternoon sunshine on an August day that reaches the mid 90's - it must be well above 100 degrees.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2010)

I once got an orchid that someone had grown out doors. Oh the fun of getting rid of that ant colony!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 12, 2010)

Was that from me?


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 13, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I once got an orchid that someone had grown out doors. Oh the fun of getting rid of that ant colony!



a mushroom hunter told me this spring that to get rid of bugs/ants from inside the morels, you needed to put a little salt in the water and soak them in it. obviously we don't want to put orchids in water with table salt, but a light fertilizer solution and a dunk for a long time in a bucket of water, maybe along with a little dish soap might work well in drowning them out. probably wouldn't work with scale or mealybugs that might hold air around their coverings, but it's worth a shot


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 13, 2010)

interesting....


----------



## Shiva (Jun 13, 2010)

I take tha majority of my orchids and plants outside for the summer under a shade house. My problem is that being this far up north, I never know exactly when to get them out. It may be 20 to 23 C at night for a while, then 5 or 6 C for a little while, then back up again. So if the temps get too low for several nights, I have to move a hundred or so back into the house. Meanwhile, the greenhouse is left empty and the temps go up around 60C in the sun. A great way to get rid of any lingering bugs and fungus. Despite the varying temps, the plants seem to get a good boost from the fresh air, increased light and rain.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 13, 2010)

Shiva said:


> ... So if the temps get too low for several nights, I have to move a hundred or so back into the house.


My husband is forever chiding me for taking my plants out too early and then having to bring them in or cover them up. My garden is the same way. I guess I'm a tropical gal in a temperate climate!


----------



## etex (Jun 13, 2010)

Thank you so much for your replies.It is so helpful to hear how others do it, and the tips on things to watch out for from more experienced growers. Most books tell you that orchids love summering outdoors, so I thought I would give it a try with a few of my biggest, most robust catts, 2 dendrobiums, a vanda, 2 huge phals, and a large stanhopea. Nothing that had been repotted in the last few months.
Will be watchful for heat, changes in the angle of the sun,as summer progresses, to prevent sun damage,and watch for bugs.
And a soapy dip for pots and light bug spray to plants prior to coming back in the house. So do not want to bring bugs inside to the rest of my collection!
Thanks for all the tips and input!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2010)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Was that from me?


No, thank you! BTW etex, it took a lot more water than a "soapy dip" to wash the ants out!


----------



## Hien (Jun 13, 2010)

once, I left a spindly almost died from spider mites dendrobium nobile Yamamoto hybrid type on the deck, full sun exposure everyday the whole summer. According to the books, this is a no, no can do
The plant was in a hydroponic pot.
I did not even acclimate it slowly from inside the house condition to outsides.
I stop water it, what ever it gets, it gets from the rain.
To my surprise, it did not get burned (maybe the hydroponic provides the water all the times kept it from being burned), it grews thick canes, thick green leaves, and the next year it bloomed spectacularly.


----------



## tenman (Jun 14, 2010)

The only issue of concern I see is the ten plants which are not mounted getting watered every day. Most catts need to dry out between waterings so I guess it depends on what medium you have them in combined with the type of pot (plastic/clay/ how open it is) and how fast they're using up the water, but I'd be real worried about rotting all the roots off if they stay too wet too long.


----------



## etex (Jun 15, 2010)

NYEric- How did you get the ants out??

Hien, Amazing that the Nobile Dendrobium thrived on that tough love!!Can't imagine putting any orchid in full sun here-would be crispy critters in no time!

Tenman, Good point. I'll watch for overwatering here. It has been so hot (mid 90's) and dry here,I was more concerned with the plants drying out.We live inland,so don't get the humidity from the Gulf. I have noticed the mounted catts are producing an increased number of new roots that are growing vigorously. 3 catts are in baskets with little to no coarse media,3 are in 5-6 inch plastic pots with medium bark mix.Dendrobium-1 is mounted,one is in a wooden basket, and the other in a plastic pot with medium bark. My Vanda is in a wood basket with no media.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2010)

etex said:


> NYEric- How did you get the ants out??


They went for a Niagara Falls type swim! :fight:


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 17, 2010)

As far as ants go,I've had that problem with ants setting up colonies in the pot that suddenly come out like gangbusters when I water so I actually sprayed ant control on them such as Raid,Hotshot etc. even soaked the foliage as they swarmed over! The 1st time I did it I said to myself-- I hope I don't kill my plant but to my surprise--the ants died & the plant was unaffected.I've done this many times since then with the same result--no plant damage.Just to make sure they were gone I'd repot.
Many years ago-I read about immersing pots in water with Pinesol to get rid of hitch-hiking pests going back inside after summering outdoors.Harder to do with huge collections.I did it for some & it seemed to work.Now being lazy--I just spray but reading this ,I think I may go back to dunking .


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 17, 2010)

etex said:


> NYEric- How did you get the ants out??


Maybe this sounds stupid, but it used to work for my Grandma... Everytime her potted plants got ants nesting in the ground, she peeled some garlic cloves, pierced them with one or two cloves (the brown dried flower buds used as a spice for adding flavour to food) and then she put them in the pots.. within 1 or 2 days all ants were gone..

(ok, don't ask where they moved to... maybe you will need to put more cloves all over the place oke


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2010)

I can see it now. Orchids w/ ants eating garlic and clove like they're in a fine dining establishment!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 17, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I can see it now. Orchids w/ ants eating garlic and clove like they're in a fine dining establishment!



Also good to keep Vampires away from your plants! oke:


----------



## etex (Jun 24, 2010)

tenman said:


> The only issue of concern I see is the ten plants which are not mounted getting watered every day. Most catts need to dry out between waterings so I guess it depends on what medium you have them in combined with the type of pot (plastic/clay/ how open it is) and how fast they're using up the water, but I'd be real worried about rotting all the roots off if they stay too wet too long.



Tenman, Thanks for sharing your concern. Mulled this over for awhile. Now the plastic potted plants are watered every other day now and are doing fine. Guess I was projecting-I'd want water every day if I was out in the heat all day.


----------



## etex (Sep 25, 2010)

Another question! Like you guys didn't know this was coming Temps will do down to mid 50's for several nights- should phals be brought in now? And what temp for Dendrobium,Vandas, Catts, Oncidium,Stanhopeas and Paphs?
Summering outdoors was a huge success!!The orchids took all the days over 100 in stride! Can't believe how happy the orchids are with all the new roots and growths. And bloomed a vanda, and several sheaths on catts!
Thanks!!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 25, 2010)

glad you had such success!
i'm always afraid of the squirrels, slugs and whatnot....


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 25, 2010)

We had night-temps in Luxbg. around 5-7 Celsius (should be mid-forty in F.) and I had quite some catts, vandas and stanhopeas outside! One Stanhopea is bringing 2 spikes!! I took it into my gh yesterday ! Of course you always have warm and intermediate to cool growers for catts and Vandas! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2010)

Orchids can be pretty tolerant of temps.


----------



## Shiva (Sep 25, 2010)

Most of my plants are back inside the house and the greenhouse. The masdevallias, cymbidiums, some oncidium types, coelogynes and dendrobiums are still out with nights of 3-5 C. Maybe for another couple of weeks. :evil:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 25, 2010)

I still have my two cymbidiums outside. I was putting them in the garage at night, but this past week I forgot and we had frost; there was frost/light ice on the leaves in the morning. Hope they will be okay. They're probably wondering what the hell is going on as the temperature today in my backyard is +25 C (77 F) after having snow last week....


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 25, 2010)

Outside is the best way to grow orchids in summer. Until the tornado hits......


----------



## Shiva (Sep 25, 2010)

I only have a crawl space under my house filled with spider webs in summer. So if I ever get hit by a tornado, they'll probably hold the house down.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 25, 2010)

Shiva said:


> I only have a crawl space under my house filled with spider webs in summer. So if I ever get hit by a tornado, they'll probably hold the house down.


:rollhappy:

There's a frost warning here for tonight, so all my plants are now in for the season.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 25, 2010)

In Chicago, we'd actually leave our Parvis out until Halloween! Of course, they were protected in a cold frame and on particularly frosty nights, we'd use a small propane camping heater. Phals generally stayed in, but those that traveled in and out- the phals were the last out and the first in. 

55 night lows is a good rule of thumb IMO. A night or two at 50 is no big deal. Take advantage of your microclimates! Move plants closer to the house, try to cover them if you can...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 25, 2010)

In NYC, we usually get the first frost about mid-November...sometimes not until December. Still, I try to have all plants in by the first week of November. Its not like they will do any more growing if left outside.


----------



## etex (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies and input!! This forum really rocks- so many helpful orchid growers so ready to answer questions and give advice!!

Eric- Good luck with the clean up after the storm!! It must have been very frightening! Glad you and your family were OK!


----------

